# Not your norm fishing report(A report for Mr.Ben)



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

If it swim like fish,fight like a fish,smell and slimy like a fish,taste like a fish?catch em.Same adrenaline rush.A whole different fishing technique to catch them.You think you've seen and experience it all you ain't seen nothing.Teeth like cudas,and they are not afraid to use it bit my brother blood squirting.All fish caught in Louisiana........................................................................


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

brucevannguyen said:


> If it swim like fish,fight like a fish,smell and slimy like a fish,taste like a fish?catch em.Same adrenaline rush.A whole different fishing technique to catch them.You think you've seen and experience it all you ain't seen nothing.Teeth like cudas,and they are not afraid to use it bit my brother blood squirting.All fish caught in Louisiana........................................................................


Ended the new year with another bucket O fish Mr.Ben..................................

:spineyes:


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

*bucket o fish*



brucevannguyen said:


> started the new year with another bucket O fish Mr.Ben..................................
> 
> :spineyes:


 misspell ment to say started the new year


----------

